# check this out!!! EZ Mount Deer Head



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Makes a great gift like it says. I wouldnt put my racks on it. I would rather have a euro done.
just my 2 cents because you asked. But do what ever makes you happy is all that matters.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Euromount x10. It is fake, and will look fake. Cabelas has been selling them for a few years. Theres is called the budget buck. A Euro would look so much better than a chunk of rubber on your wall Just My Opinion.


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

id never own that. but thats just my opinion


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks kinda cheesy to me. To each his own I guess.

OlGord


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Man, that is awful.


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Makes a great gift like it says. I wouldnt put my racks on it. I would rather have a euro done.
> just my 2 cents because you asked. But do what ever makes you happy is all that matters.


Yep euro. You can do that yourself too.


----------



## nicklentini1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is so cheesey in my opinion, but it would look ok I guess in my mobile home. I would rather have a euro mount than that.


----------



## kybowhunter90 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for yalls opinions! i have decided to do the euro mount!


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

One of the TINKS BUCKS!!!!


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

That's pretty funny!i rather throw the horns in the rafters of my garage. Go euro...


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

I give the person who invented it some kudos , but it is in the same line of blow up dolls in my opinion.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats ridiculous


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

:doh: this mount says..."hey..look at my buck mount I just got back. Walmart started doin taxidermy this past fall."


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Awful


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Euro


----------

